# Urinary Tract Infections and IBS-D



## wearyone

Hello Ladies! For the past two years, I have had a lot of urinary tract infections, and I began to relate them to previous episodes of diarrhea. Usually the UTI appears about 5 days after a bout of diarrhea, no matter how I try to prevent them. I have even jumped in a cold shower right after D to wash off. I finally saw a urologist for all this and everything is ok except for frequent infections. I don't have them often enough for low-dose antibiotics, so he gave me Septra and I take one when I have a bout of D; however lately I've had to take one almost daily. Anyone else bothered with these? If so, have you found a way to prevent them? I'm all ears. Irene in CA.


----------



## lake211

wearyone said:


> Hello Ladies! For the past two years, I have had a lot of urinary tract infections, and I began to relate them to previous episodes of diarrhea. Usually the UTI appears about 5 days after a bout of diarrhea, no matter how I try to prevent them. I have even jumped in a cold shower right after D to wash off. I finally saw a urologist for all this and everything is ok except for frequent infections. I don't have them often enough for low-dose antibiotics, so he gave me Septra and I take one when I have a bout of D; however lately I've had to take one almost daily. Anyone else bothered with these? If so, have you found a way to prevent them? I'm all ears. Irene in CA.


I have had two bladder infections in less than a year (that I know of). The last one my OB/GYN didn't even detect but two days later my GP did and I was having symptons but I thought it was just my nerve as had had a CAT scan that am and a physical that afternoon.I also suffer with IBS (nearly 20 yrs) and lately I have had an awful time with both (IBS & UTI) plus going through the change. I can't say I can help you but if you get any good advice please share. Thnx!


----------



## wearyone

lake211 said:


> I have had two bladder infections in less than a year (that I know of). The last one my OB/GYN didn't even detect but two days later my GP did and I was having symptons but I thought it was just my nerve as had had a CAT scan that am and a physical that afternoon.I also suffer with IBS (nearly 20 yrs) and lately I have had an awful time with both (IBS & UTI) plus going through the change. I can't say I can help you but if you get any good advice please share. Thnx!


Hi lake 211 - Thanks for your support and answering. You mention that you are going through the change. I am past that, but recently read that a lack of estrogen in the urethral tissues makes an older woman prone to infection. I had been using a vaginal estrogen cream, but that has not helped with the infections, which began when I went off Premarin. So I am trying desperately to control the D in order to decrease the UTI's. I let you know if I find something. Thanks.


----------



## kobe0511

wearyone said:


> Hello Ladies! For the past two years, I have had a lot of urinary tract infections, and I began to relate them to previous episodes of diarrhea. Usually the UTI appears about 5 days after a bout of diarrhea, no matter how I try to prevent them. I have even jumped in a cold shower right after D to wash off. I finally saw a urologist for all this and everything is ok except for frequent infections. I don't have them often enough for low-dose antibiotics, so he gave me Septra and I take one when I have a bout of D; however lately I've had to take one almost daily. Anyone else bothered with these? If so, have you found a way to prevent them? I'm all ears. Irene in CA.










Hi. When I first discovered that I had IBS about 6 years ago, I had UTI's all the time! I was not able to antibiotics for them either. So here are some of the things that work for me. I am not able to stomach fruit juices, so I take a childrens probiotic(you can find it in any health isle at your local grocery store) and kids vitimin C tablets.(I prefer Flintstones). My Dr. told me that I was getting the UTI's so much because I was missing the acids in my diet that I needed to wash the bacteria out naturally. Also, childrens diaper wipes are a good way to "clean up" after a bout of D. They don't sting, and if you are traveling or out in public they can be lifesavers! You could also use Tuck's pads, but I think they have a strange smell. Hope this helps! Carrie in IA


----------



## karen3480

Maybe you have Interstitial Cystitis....I was just diagnosed with it and from what I've read many people that have it also have IBS. It's a pain to have, I always have a burning feeling and either pee too much or I have trouble going. They don't know what causes it just like IBS there are a few theories: autoimmune disease, prior infection, depletion(sp?) of GAG layer of the bladder allowing irritants to penetrate damaged bladder layers and some other theories. It's a condition like IBS....no cause....no cures. There are a few drugs that that can help control it, but they mainly stress diet. Basically same kinda thing as IBS people watch spicy food, caffine, acidic foods. I take a drug called Elmiron..to be honest I dont if it works, it takes 3-6 months to notice a difference I've been on it since Feb. It's supposed to repair the damaged layer of the bladder. Here's more info if you want to check it out:IC/PBSIC HELPElmiron


----------



## karen3480

opps just read your response to my question on another post.So I guess I'll leave the post above just in case others dont know about IC.


----------



## wearyone

karen3480 said:


> Maybe you have Interstitial Cystitis....I was just diagnosed with it and from what I've read many people that have it also have IBS. It's a pain to have, I always have a burning feeling and either pee too much or I have trouble going. They don't know what causes it just like IBS there are a few theories: autoimmune disease, prior infection, depletion(sp?) of GAG layer of the bladder allowing irritants to penetrate damaged bladder layers and some other theories. It's a condition like IBS....no cause....no cures. There are a few drugs that that can help control it, but they mainly stress diet. Basically same kinda thing as IBS people watch spicy food, caffine, acidic foods. I take a drug called Elmiron..to be honest I dont if it works, it takes 3-6 months to notice a difference I've been on it since Feb. It's supposed to repair the damaged layer of the bladder. Here's more info if you want to check it out:IC/PBSIC HELPElmiron


Hi Karen - Thanks for your response. I had a cystoscopy (aren't they fun!) last October and the urologist said the bladder looks normal and no indication of IC. I just get frequent UTI's and I always call to find out the culture results - always an enteric pathogen. However, I have read that repeated infections can lead to IC, which is why I am trying desperately to end the D. Have made some progress with fiber, Calcium and a low-dose antidepressant (Pamelor). Also started Align, a probiotic, today so we'll see what happens with that. Anyway, good luck to you, and I hope the Elmiron works. I hate the burning feeling and imagine it must drive you crazy at times. I have found a product, UTI-Care, which eliminates those uncomfortable sensations, and does not interfere with a urine culture. I take one capsule twice daily on a regular basis, and I also think it helps keep the bacteria somewhat in check. They are at www.enaturalcare.com. Thanks again.


----------

